# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Viking Oost (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Viking Oost 
Halmaheirastraat 21 
Amsterdam (NH)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Viking Oost (Amsterdam).*

----------

